# Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Im Grunde genommen habe ich jetzt ein schönes kühles Luftsystem in meinem PC, aber ich will wissen was maximal möglich ist! 
Daher habe ich mir die Asus Fan Extension Card besorgt. 

Brauche ich es? - NEIN!
Sinnvoll? - sehr, sehr fragwürdig! 

Komponenten :
Be Quiet silent base 600 
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger 
I5 6600k 
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 mit Termal Grizzly Kryonaut 
MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G 

Lüfteranordnung:
->Aktuell:

-oben hinten: be quiet shadow wings high-speed  exhausted 
-Oben hinten: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2        exhausted 
-Oben vorne: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2   inhausted
-vorne oben: leer
-Vorne unten: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2
Inhausted 
-unten: Be Quiet Pure Wings 140 inhausted 
-Seite: leer 
-Brocken 2: 2x Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2

->Finish:

-oben hinten: be quiet shadow wings high-speed  exhausted 
-Oben hinten: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2        exhausted 
-Oben vorne: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2   inhausted
-vorne oben: Be quiet Pure Wings 140 inhausted
-Vorne unten: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2
Inhausted 
-unten: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2 inhausted 
-Seite: Alpenföhn WING BOOST 2 inhausted 
-Brocken 2: 2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS

Jeder Lüfter ist einzeln regelbar. 

Im idel laufen nur die Noiseblocker und je nach Temperatur wird einer nach dem anderen einsetzen. Diese werden über 4 weitere Temperatursensoren geregelt. 

Bin gespannt wie sich die Temperatur unter volllast verändert. 

(Daten werden nachgereicht!) 

Sobald die Noiseblocker eintreffen wird das Projekt begonnen und hier aktualisiert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Und was erhoffst du dir unter diesem Projekt?
Etwa, dass min. 30% der Luft ein- und direkt wieder ausgesogen werden? 

Ich würde ja eher auf den klassischen Airflow setzen und das überschüssige Budget in eine ordentliche Wakü stecken, anstatt mir das gesamte Gehäuse mit Lüftern vollzupumpen, die dann u.U. noch nichtmal laufen und so oder so nicht zu einer deutlichen Verbesserung der Temps, geschweige denn der Lautstärke beitragen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Hitze steigt nach oben deshalb die oberen immer als exhaust. Beste Airflow ist, vorne inhaust, seite inhaust, hinten exhaust und oben exhaust.

Edit : Mit oben meine ich den Gehäusedeckel


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ließ bitte nocheinmal! @Kabelbinder

Eine wakü ist aktuell im Budget nicht drin da ich sofort auf eine Custom gehen würde mit externem Radiator (wenn übertreiben dann richtig). 
Und die lüfter benötige ich ja dann.


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

@nWo-Wolfpac 
So hatte ich es bis jetzt auch und letzten Freitag (Seite kommt erst später hinzu) hatte ich den vorne oben einfach mal gedreht und schon hatte ich bei Prime gleich mal 3°C weniger


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Naja, ein bißchen zuviel des Guten 

Wenn du kein Bencher bist, reichen schon 3-4 Lüfter mehr als aus


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

D.h. also, du willst aus deiner aktuellen Luftkühlung einfach nur das bestmögliche rausholen, ungeachtet der Sinnhaftigkeit deiner Investitionen? 😐

Wenn ja, dann würde ich eher bei der Effizienz der Kühlkörper anpacken, anstatt einfach nur die Menge an bewegter Luft zu erhöhen. Der Brocken 2 ist ja auch noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Übers Köpfen sollte man ebenfalls nachdenken (etwas mechanisches Geschick vorausgesetzt).
Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal sein sollte, dann kannst du dir auch ein paar industrialPPC oder ein paar FHP-141 besorgen und auf die Kühler schnallen.

Aber ob sich das alles nach wie vor überhaupt irgendwie im sinnvolen Rahmen bewegt, sei natürlich dahingestellt. Zumal ein System ja schon mit den vergleichsweise einfachsten Mitteln leise und zugleich angemessen kühl sein kann...


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Du hast mein Spiel erkannt!

Anderen Kühlkörper hatte ich schon beim zusammenstellen meines Systems im Kopf aber der Geiz hatte in DIESEM Moment gesiegt. Und macht auch kein sinn mehr das das Ziel irgendwann eine wakü ist. 

Da der PC bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht ist es mir schon wichtig das es wenn ich Office arbeiten erledige das ich ihn nicht höre! Daher die Noiseblocker.


Das Köpfen ist der nächste Schritt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Interessantes Thema....

1. Gehört zu der Karte eine Software, mit der Du die Lüfterkurven ganz frei wählen kannst und auch die Temperatur aussuchen kannst, z.B. CPU, GPU, System etc.?

2. Die Karte hat 4-Pin und 2-PIN Anschlüsse. Wie sieht es mit 3-PIN Lüftern aus?

3. Wenn Du oben die Lüfter nicht gleichsinnig drehen lässt, bau eine kleine Pappe, ca. 5cm hoch über die gesamte Breite zwischen den beiden Lüftern.

Du gehts aktuell mit 5 Lüftern rein und mit 2 raus, ideal ist das nicht


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3. Wenn Du oben die Lüfter nicht gleichsinnig drehen lässt, bau eine kleine Pappe, ca. 5cm hoch über die gesamte Breite zwischen den beiden Lüftern.



Ich bin begeistert, dasss ist zwar völlig sinnfrei. aber egal


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Und sieht auch noch ziemlich schäbig aus, das hast du noch vergessen zu erwähnen 

@JupsVeci:
Die eLoops sind schonmal ein gutes Fundament. Haben zwar ein kaum legitimierbate P/L, sind dafür aber immerhin sehr leise. Nur bringt dir letzteres nichts, wenn im vorderen Bereich dann die Pure Wings oder Wing Boost dazukommen. Die kannst du dann zwar bei minimaler Drehzahl laufen lassen - optimal sind sie für ein moglichst leises System (in meinen Augen bzw. Ohren) allerdings nicht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Wo hast du die Karte denn her bekommen? Ich hatte schon mal geguckt, wo es die gibt, aber konnte nichts finden. 

Ich finde es zwar spannend, was du machst, aber ein paar y-Kabel wären wohl einfacher gewesen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Würde mich auch interessieren wo du die Karte her hast. Ich wollte mir die vor Monaten auch mal holen, aber die gibts ja nirgendwo.


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ganz ehrlich: Ebay aus den USA importiert. 
Aber dachtem ich die Karte bestellt hatte schrieb mir der asus Support das in Deutschland und Österreich die Karte noch in diesem Jahr zum Verkauf erscheinen wird. 

Klar wäen paar y-kabel günstiger, aber ich kann somit alle einzeln ansteuern.[emoji13]


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema....
> 
> 1. Gehört zu der Karte eine Software, mit der Du die Lüfterkurven ganz frei wählen kannst und auch die Temperatur aussuchen kannst, z.B. CPU, GPU, System etc.?
> 
> ...



1. Uefi von asus 
2. - Besitzt 4-pin Stecker und frisst somit auch 3-pin lüfter
- 3x 4-pin Stecker und 3x 2-pin Stecker (temperatursensor)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Dann hoffe ich das die Karte bald frei verkäuflich ist, da ich auch 7 Gehäuselüfter habe  Momentan steuer ich die manuell über die im Gehäuse integrierte Lüftersteuerung, aber das geht mir auf die Nerven. Bei ebay habe ich die Karten auch gesehen aber das war mir dann doch zu teuer für so ein simples Teil.


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ohne böse zu sein : "cool ich bin nicht der einzig verrückte!"


----------



## JupsVeci (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ach so, man kann die Karte als Verteiler benutzen (über einen 4pin Eingang) 
Oder 
Als Erweiterung seiner lufteranschlusse (asus 5 Pin "ext-fan")


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



JupsVeci schrieb:


> Ohne böse zu sein : "cool ich bin nicht der einzig verrückte!"



Wenn schon soviel Plätze für Lüfter vorgesehen sind, warum sollte man die nicht nutzen 
Ich habe eine Dachgeschoss Wohnung da wirds im Sommer richtig warm, und da können die Lüfter nicht schaden.
Ich sag nur 3x200mm, 2x140mm & 2x120mm Lüfter, der reinste Tornado im Gehäuse  Okay wenn man jetzt noch die 2x120mm Lüfter am Radiator mitzählt sind sogar 9 Lüfter im Gehäuse


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Dachgeschoss Wohnung da wirds im Sommer richtig warm, und da können die Lüfter nicht schaden.
> Ich sag nur 3x200mm, 2x140mm & 2x120mm Lüfter, der reinste Tornado im Gehäuse  Okay wenn man jetzt noch die 2x120mm Lüfter am Radiator mitzählt sind sogar 9 Lüfter im Gehäuse



Probiere doch mal im Sommer deine Wohnung zu verlassen 

So mit Freunden im Biergarten abhängen, kann auch sehr angenehm sein


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Probiere doch mal im Sommer deine Wohnung zu verlassen
> 
> So mit Freunden im Biergarten abhängen, kann auch sehr angenehm sein



Meinst du ich halte mich bei 30 Grad in der Wohnung auf ? 
Abends wird es in der Bude aber auch nicht viel kühler


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Meinst du ich halte mich bei 30 Grad in der Wohnung auf ?
> Abends wird es in der Bude aber auch nicht viel kühler



Gemach, gemach, dass war jetzt etwas ironisch gemeint


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach, dass war jetzt etwas ironisch gemeint


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


>



Vorsicht, ohne etwas sinnvolles zu Schreiben,

könntest du schnell Probleme mit der Rennleitung bekommen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Mit der Rennleitung hatte ich vor kurzen schon das vergnügen, die sind alle gut druff


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ich scheint ja wieder euren Spaß zu haben 

Was ist denn nun aus dem eigentlichen Anliegen geworden?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich scheint ja wieder euren Spaß zu haben
> 
> Was ist denn nun aus dem eigentlichen Anliegen geworden?



Das ist doch jetzt erstmal egal


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Was war nochmal das Thema ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ich glaube in etwa das hier [emoji16] 
Extremlüfter mit 388 Watt Leistungsaufnahme für PCGH in Gefahr vor der Kamera


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich glaube in etwa das hier [emoji16]
> Extremlüfter mit 388 Watt Leistungsaufnahme für PCGH in Gefahr vor der Kamera



388 Watt Lüfter ? Viel zu low, ich brauch mindestens 1000 Watt und am besten 7 davon


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 388 Watt Lüfter ? Viel zu low, ich brauch mindestens 1000 Watt und am besten 7 davon



Richtig 

So eine Bruzzelorgie, ist schon was Feines


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Oder ein paar von denen hier, die sind immerhin frei verkäuflich:

DC-Axialventilator - 2218 F/2TDH4P von ebm-papst

Laufen nur leider erst bei 36V an und kosten jeweils so um die 250 Euro aufwärts


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Nice, aber für die braucht man ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk  6500 u/min wenn man da den Finger reinhält ist er ab


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Nice, aber für die braucht man ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk  6500 u/min wenn man da den Finger reinhält ist er ab



Richtige Freaks, können schon mal auf einen Finger verzichten


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Ohne Finger wird es schwer am PC zu basteln, andererseits reichen 9 dafür auch noch.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ohne Finger wird es schwer am PC zu basteln, andererseits reichen 9 dafür auch noch.



Aber sicher doch, richtige Freaks schaffen es auch mit 6 Fingern


----------



## JupsVeci (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Lustig!

Leider sind die Noiseblocker noch nicht eingetroffen... 
Denke ca Samstag. [emoji22]


----------



## JupsVeci (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Die Noiseblocker treffen heute ein und wenn die Sensoren heute noch kommen wird heute Abend gebaut!


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*



JupsVeci schrieb:


> Die Noiseblocker treffen heute ein und wenn die Sensoren heute noch kommen wird heute Abend gebaut!



Dann sage mal Bescheid, wie es letztendlich aussieht


----------



## JupsVeci (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Zwischenstatus:

Habe alles verbaut und über das uefi läuft alles auch. 

Aber nicht über die Al Suite 3.
Temperatur habe ich über die Karte Anliegen. 

Habe dem Support geschrieben und warte jetzt auf Antwort.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Hast du die Lueftererkennung mal durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## JupsVeci (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Mehrfach. 
Auch Al Suite deinstalliert und neu installiert.


----------



## JupsVeci (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

So dies ist die qualifizierte Antwort des asus Supports :

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

ich kam diese kleine Info aus TW dazu:

If you connects the purple-marked connector to onboard fan header, the extension card behaves only as a 1-to-3 fan hub.

For connection between EXT_FAN (on MB) and EXT_FAN_IN (on card), fans on the extension card can be controlled individually.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards,

Technical Support Department ASUS Germany [M07M]


Warum muss ich darüber nur so lachen?


----------



## JupsVeci (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Hatte heute morgen bissel im bios gespielt und siehe da AI Suite 3 erkennt urplötzlich alle lüfter. Aus Zeitgründen hatte ich aber keine weiteren Einstellungen und Tests vornehmen können


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Finde eLoops totale Geldverschwendung. Hab selber ein paar und die befördern das geringste was an Luft geht, da kann man sich auch einen billigen holen und runter regeln, dann ist der natürlich aus leise.. Ob das Design da einen Zweck erfüllt... Naja..


----------



## JupsVeci (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Asus Fan Extension Card ist angekommen  - 7 Gehäuselüfter + 2 für den Brocken*

Muss ich widersprechen... Im Vergleich zu alpenföhn WING BOOST 2 und be quiet silent wings sind sie noiseblocker wirklich leise (Vergleich unter max Drehzahl!)

Spiele mal mit deinen Einstellungen.


----------

